# Woo Hoo!!! What a day!!!



## Tracey (May 4, 2011)

VERY excited to find three dutch crosses AND 7 french angoras in their nest boxes!!! The Angora mother has almost plucked herself bare - hopefully a sign she will be a good first time mother. Photos will follow


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 4, 2011)

Cant wait for pics!  hip hip horray!


----------



## Tracey (May 4, 2011)

First picture of my 7 squigly pink angora babies!


----------



## Tracey (May 4, 2011)




----------



## dewey (May 4, 2011)

Awww, so cute!  Congrats!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 5, 2011)

Awwwww I'm just weening kits this week and i already cant wait for the next batch!  Sooooo cute!


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 5, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwww..  can't wait to see what colors they are!


----------



## HoldensLandingFarmGirl (May 5, 2011)

Oh, how sweet!!!


----------



## flemish lops (May 9, 2011)

Three dutch and seven angoras making nests? Wow you have some busy bunnies there  . Congrats on the babies.


----------



## Tracey (May 9, 2011)

he!he! that sure would be rabbit overload 

3 dutch babies, and 7 angora babies

all growing well - and so darned cute 





			
				flemish lops said:
			
		

> Three dutch and seven angoras making nests? Wow you have some busy bunnies there  . Congrats on the babies.


----------



## Tracey (May 10, 2011)

almost 1 week - and going well







any ideas on what colors the two darker shades might be?


----------



## Tracey (May 10, 2011)




----------



## rockdoveranch (May 10, 2011)

So precious!  Congrats!


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 11, 2011)

Oh My Gosh!   They are SO adorable!!!


----------



## Tracey (May 30, 2011)

New Pictures

all 7 are growing well - they have had two trips to preschool and are a definite hit with the little kids!


----------



## Tracey (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Lizzie098 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Tracey (Jun 30, 2011)

Eight weeks and still adorable 






a few extra pics on the 'Forest Gate Angoras' facebook page


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 30, 2011)

Loving the pictures!

Our only baby bunny this year went to visit the school where my daughter teaches the Thursday before Good Friday.  The bunny was touched by 5 kindergarten classes, 1 fifth grade class, 2 pre-school classes and 2 special education classes.

In the kinder classes the kiddos sat in a tight circle and the bunny just hopped around visiting everyone.  I think she had as good of a time as the kiddos.

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 3, 2011)

aww,  they are sooo cute!


----------



## Tracey (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok, last picture I promise...  12 weeks

Having fun in the bunny barn after having their summer wool-cut!


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 27, 2011)

Are thoes the same bunnies that are in the last picture?  Wow did they get really big, and fast.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh, Wow, they grew up fast.  I love the 2 darker colored ones!


----------



## Pancake in the River (Jul 29, 2011)

Awwwww !!!!!       So Cute

I have a litter due first week of next month!!!
Hope they are as cute as yours


----------

